
Vulnerability in fully patched Android phones under active attack - howard941
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/12/vulnerability-in-fully-patched-android-phones-under-active-attack-by-bank-thieves/
======
aritmo
This is about Strandhogg. The article mentions that 36 apps where exploiting
this vulnerability and were removed from the Play Store by Google.

Then, they elaborated that non of them were available on the Play Store,
implying that they were sideloaded.

I really wish they listed the actual app names with hashes!

